
The Dark Secret at the Heart of AI - iamwil
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/604087/the-dark-secret-at-the-heart-of-ai/?hn
======
tboyd47
It will be very hard for people to understand the downsides of a system that
is 99.9% benevolent yet inaccessible to human understanding. It won't be a war
of machines against man, but a slow erosion in the safety and reliability of
life-critical systems, like a $1 cheeseburger or $5 stick of deodorant that
seems to get smaller every year, while stock prices soar ever higher.

